# Goat Cam



## bluecollar (Jan 24, 2008)

From time to time I will have my webcam on showing our goats.

If you have yahoo messenger, our contact name is fetchgoats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cool, I will have to check it out. I sure wish I could afford one myself someday. :tears:


----------



## bluecollar (Jan 24, 2008)

I got this one at walmart for about $25.00.

You can get them even cheaper now.

I can sit in the living room or in my office and still keep an eye on Ezekiel, he thinks he is boss and is getting a bit rough with his horns lately. He doesn't know it yet, but he is getting an appointment with the vet this week to get his horns removed.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Only $25!OMG!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine cost $55 which included shipping (mine is wireless)


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

How far does your wireless camera work? My barn is about 150 yards from the house w/the computer in it.


----------



## bluecollar (Jan 24, 2008)

Me and my big clumsy feet tripped over the usb cable to my webcam, causing the cam to hit the floor. The cam does not work any more.

I am going to check into a wireless cam, I am not sure about the range of one, but I am betting 150 yards is going to be too far. The wireless cards in our laptops are only good to about 50 yards, and maybe less in the house, going through walls and such.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Bummer. :tears: I hate it when I do that. :scratch:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I was hoping I could stick a solar-powered repeater in a bird house - station half-way in direct line of sight w/the goat barn & the side of the house where the comuter is, but don't want to go through the expense if it isn't going to work. I won't be breeding mine until late fall, so I have time to research. 

I just bought a Great Pyr puppy to help w/predators (of the two and four legged variety) but it will be a while before she's able to be of much help = just a puppy now and too cute to be legal .


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, I've been looking for a barn camera. My barn is about 125 feet from the house. Do the web cams work well? What about the wireless?


----------

